# Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?



## steve71 (14. Januar 2005)

Hallöchen!

Wenn ich richtig im AB gesucht habe, wurde das noch nicht gefragt:

Ich fische den Falkfish Spöcket seit Anfang 2004 bei jedem Watfischen ausdauernd mit durch und habe damit schon eine ganze Mefo(!) gefangen.
Design, Spiel und Flugeigenschaften gefallen mir sehr gut aber die Fängigkeit auf Meerforellen hat mich bisher überhaupt nicht überzeugt.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr bisher mit dem Spöcket gemacht?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Gu.est (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

also ich kann nicht klagen, benutz die dinger in 14g und die haben auch schon manchen fisch gefangen.


----------



## Ace (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*



> Design, Spiel und Flugeigenschaften gefallen mir sehr gut aber die Fängigkeit auf Meerforellen hat mich bisher überhaupt nicht überzeugt.


Das wäre auch mein Fazit...habe darauf noch keinen Fisch gefangen.


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre auch mein Fazit...habe darauf noch keinen Fisch gefangen.



Bisher (leider) nur Dorsche...


----------



## wobbler michi (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

habe den spöcket in schwarz/ rot 18g und beim ersten einsatz am 31.12.2004 fing ich auch gleich eine 69 cm meerforelle.
:g


----------



## HAL9000 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

Hallo,
 ich habe letztes Jahr einige Trutten vom Spöket überzeugen können.Bevorzugt habe ich ihn in blau-silber oder rot-schwarz gefischt. 
 Momentan stehe ich eher auf  den Gladsax.
 Gruß aus Flenne


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

Hallo Steve,

ich behaupte mal ganz frech wenn Du den Spöcket egal welche Farbe 10 cm neben einer Mefo langgeführt hättest.

Die hätte ihn genommen.

Eine Mefo die nicht das ist beißt auch nicht an. 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Haeck (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

moin steve,

fische den spöket hauptsächlich in 10 u. 18 gr. in hellgrün und knall schwarz 
bisher sehr erfolgreich
allerdings ist der spöket in seiner beweglichkeit sehr leblos, da er im wasser nur wenig schwänzelt. heikle forellen werden dann schon mal mißtrauisch.
richtungswechsel u. vereinzelt kurzes rucken mit der rute während des einholens haucht dem spöket mehr leben ein und macht ihn so zu einem unschlagbaren köder  #6  versuchs mal !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

HI,

ich liebe das Ding! Mit keinem Wobbler wirft man weiter! Ein Knaller auf Dorsch und die Mefos finden ihn auch super. Zwei Mefos habe ich drauf gefangen (rot-schwarz und mein derzeitige Lieblingsfarbe schwarz-rötlichkupfer-silber-metallic  (# 283) und eine weitere drauf verloren. 
Zwei davon haben in einer Spinnstop-Absinkphase(!) gebissen.
Also beim "Heruntertaumeln" scheint er überzeugend zu sein #6 

|wavey:


----------



## steve71 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

Moinsen, 

also sind die Meinungen zur Fängigkeit recht ausgeglichen.

@gofishing: Deine Theorie ist bestimmt richtig, ABER ich bekomme auf meine anderen Köder trotzdem deutlich mehr Nachläufer und Bisse.... 
Ich fische meistens in Dänemark. Hier hat man einfach mehr Fischkontakte. Wenn die Mefos auf einer Stelle standen, habe ich bewußt auf  Spöcket gewechselt und habe nicht gefangen. Aber ich rede ja nur für mich.

@the actor: das mit den Spinnstopps funktioniert wirklich gut. Ich mache das gern, wenn ich Zupfer habe. Tobiasfische flüchten zum Boden wenn sie gejagt werden.
Das wissen die Forellen genau und versuchen den Köder noch schnell auf dem weg nach unten zu erwischen.

Ich finde es jedesmal lustig wenn ein neuer Meerforellenköder auf den Markt kommt und als der absolute Fänger angepriesen wird. Spätestens 3 Jahre Nach Erscheinung
sind dann die meisten Modelle wieder vom Markt verschwunden....

Ich habe natürlich immer Die bewährten Köder in der Blinkerbox, probiere trotzdem immer gern neue Modelle aus.
Ein positives Beispiel an Neuerscheinung ist für mich der Kinetic Salty 18g. Der hat mich sofort überzeugt und  einen festen Platz in meiner Box bekommen(Lieblingsfarbe Silber und Schwarz/Silber dem ich noch eine violetten Bauch lackiert habe).

Gruß Steve

Gruß Steve


----------



## Gu.est (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*



			
				steve71 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es jedesmal lustig wenn ein neuer Meerforellenköder auf den Markt kommt und als der absolute Fänger angepriesen wird. Spätestens 3 Jahre Nach Erscheinung
> sind dann die meisten Modelle wieder vom Markt verschwunden....


 
das ist doch oft so, ein neuer köder kommt auf den markt, viele probieren den aus, und dann werden auch viele fisch damit gefangen.
so neu ist der spöcket aber wohl nicht. ich find eher, dass es ein nachbau des altbekannten vikke wobblers (schreibt der sich so?) ist, der in skandinavien seit langem erfolgreich ist.

tl


----------



## Gu.est (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

tatsächlich hab ich noch einen alten vikke wobbler gefunden.

hier der vergleich, spöcket oben vikke unten.....


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

HI,

klar wird beim neu(erem) Köder erstmal ein "Hipe" drum gemacht. Macht aber andererseits auch irgendwie Spaß beim Angeln - immer mal was Neues ausprobieren etc.

Ähnlich begeistert bin ich vom TAK-Wobbler - der allerdings nicht überall zu bekommen ist. Auch darauf habe ich schon Mefo gefangen:




Allerdings wirft er sich nicht gaaanz so weit wie der Spöket.
Aber hat auch seinen festen Platz im Sortiment.
|wavey:


----------



## Smallmouth (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

hallo theactor ,

das sind die richtigen baits fuer deine Bellytaufe , 
leider kann ich die hier nicht einsetzen.

Grusse aus dem sehr, sehr kalten Pitts.


----------



## Gu.est (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

der sieht lecker aus, besonders den roten klecks aufm bauch finde ich sexy. wo gibts solche teile denn?


tl


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

HI,


@smallmouth: jetzt kann eigentlich nichts mehr dazwischen kommen! Am Montag soll es soweit sein! You'll see! Und sowohl TAK als auch Spöki sind dabei. Habe mir noch einige Gummis gebastelt und kleine Minipilker und einen 25gr-Zocker geleistet. Ich bin ziemlich gespannt...


Ich habe den TAK hier in Hamburg im Ladengeschäft entdeckt (K&HD und Kubiak). Versandmäßig habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen ... habe aber auch nie wirklich gesucht. Vielleicht sonst jemand?! #c


----------



## steve71 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

Hi Actor, 

den TAk gibt es auch bei Sika - Tackle in Sonderburg/Alsen/DK falls Du da mal vorbeikommst.

Gruß Steve


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

HI,

Upz . danke Steve.. wahrscheinlich nicht in absehbarer Zeit  

|wavey:


----------



## sunny (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

MeFo bisher nullinger, aber von Dorschen wird das Ding heiß geliebt(kein Wunder, wenn der früher Vikke-Wobbler hieß).   

Vor allem mit schwarz oder rot/schwarz (abends und nachts) war ich sehr erfolgreich.

Wie sieht denn so'n Kinetic Salty aus? kann mal jemand nen Bild reinstellen?

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Gu.est (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> ...., aber von Dorschen wird das Ding heiß geliebt(kein Wunder, wenn der früher Vikke-Wobbler hieß).


 
wieso? was bedeutet den vikke? ;+


----------



## sunny (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

@guest

Ich habe keine Ahnung was Vikke heißt |kopfkrat   . Aber wenn's so ausgesprochen wird wie geschrieben, kann ich verstehen, dass Dorsch und Co darauf abfahren.

sunny


----------



## Gu.est (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

ach so, ich hatte das so verstanden, als ob im "skandinavischen" irgendein zusammenhang zwischen "vikke" und "dorsch" besteht. 
die grossen in schwarz, schwarz/rot verwende ich auch im dunklen für dorsch.
|wavey:


----------



## sunny (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

@quest

Was meinst du mit "großen"? Hast du welche, die schwerer als 18gr. sind?

sunny


----------



## Gu.est (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöcket - Eure Meinung?*

mit gross meinte ich den spöcket in 18g bzw. den vikke in 20g. beide habe ca. das gleiche volumen/abmessungen. 

den spöket gibt es meines wissens auch in schwerer:
http://www.falkfish.com/produkt.php?id=3

zum vikke hab ich keinen hersteller link gefunden, aber ich mein der kommt auch aus schweden.


----------

